# Tent zipper fix, HELP!!!



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

when you say came off one side is it unstitched or did it come unzipped where the teeth don't inter mesh ?


----------



## huntin1 (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm not quite understanding what happened. Can you take a photo?



huntin1


----------



## Tx Trapper (Feb 25, 2009)

The slider came off one side of the zipper. It will slide up and down but only one side of zipper is in slider.The door is in the open position. I will get him to send me a pic.:thumbs_up


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

In my son'scout troop we have a dozen or more of those tents. if it comes off the track try to re feed it at the beginning to get it to start tracking properly. if that don't work you will have to look into having a new zipper installed


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

*try this*

Carefully, open the notch on the zipper that is not attached to the teeth.

Slide the zipper as far as possible to the beginning point that would close the zipper.

Slide the widened area of the zipper pull over the teeth on the side of the zipper that is not engaged

now carefully, I use vise grips, squeeze the zipper notch back together. I use a pair of vice grips that are set to clamp shut just barely tighter than the zipper is currently at. I then tighten the screw at the back of the vice grips and squeeze it again, until it is secured over the teeth and still loose on the cloth part of the zipper.

Now zip away. i have used this procedure numerous times on tents and sleeping bags and as long as you go slow and don't over squeeze the zipper back down, it works.

It is hard to describe, but maybe you get the picture.


----------



## Tx Trapper (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Oct 8, 2009)

Bending/squeezing the slider will work, but often will also weaken the slider - they're usually cheap cast "metal" and will break...

What I would do, is run the zipper to the fully open position, and cut out a few teeth on the loose side, just enough to give you a notch to feed it into the slider.... Slide it closed, check that you lined it up right - if not undo and adjust.

Once you're happy with how it zips, you put a couple safety pins across the zipper above the notch you made, to stop the slider before it unhooks. (you could also take a few turns with needle & thread)

Pete


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

Turbo2Pete said:


> Bending/squeezing the slider will work, but often will also weaken the slider - they're usually cheap cast "metal" and will break...
> 
> What I would do, is run the zipper to the fully open position, and cut out a few teeth on the loose side, just enough to give you a notch to feed it into the slider.... Slide it closed, check that you lined it up right - if not undo and adjust.
> 
> ...


That is a good method also _ I have used that before, but had forgotten about it.


----------

